# Technikerschule für automatisierungstechnik



## Roos (11 Dezember 2007)

hallo 

ich habe mal eine frage weiß von euch jemand wo in der nähe vom saarland eine technikerschule für automatisierungstechnik ist? würde gern anfangen.

wie lange dauert soetwas und wie sind dannach die berufschancen?

danke mfg roos


----------



## DN8 (11 Dezember 2007)

Soweit ich weis gibt es keine Automatisierungstechnik mehr, bzw die haben die 
einzelnen Sparten abgeschafft. 
Es  heißt jetzt: "Staatlich geprüfter Techniker Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik"

Bekommst von allem etwas beigebracht aber nichts richtig was ja eigentlich nicht so schlimm ist. Da  man  nach  der  Weiterbildung  sich  selber  wesentlich  tiefer  in die  Materie  einarbeiten  muss,  in  dem  Bereich  wo  man  bleiben  möchte.

Dauert  in  Vollzeit  zwei  Jahre  und  in  Teilzeit  vier.


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2007)

Ich komme ja quasi aus Deiner Nachbarschaft. Ich kann die MHK http://www.meisterschule-kaiserslautern.de empfehlen. 

Wirklich eine sehr gut ausgestattete Schule. War im Oktober noch mal am Tag der offenen Tür dort. Kann man ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.

//Edit:
http://www.meisterschule-kaiserslau.../automatisierungs_prozess/ausbildungsziel.php

Die Berufsaussichten sind zur Zeit sehr gut. Aber wie das nach zwei Jahren aussieht weis man vorher nicht.

@DN8: Das "Sparte" abgeschafft wurde ist quatsch.


----------



## DN8 (11 Dezember 2007)

OK,  uns (in NRW) wurde  erzählt  es  gibt  keine  Automatisierungstechnik  mehr

@
Zotos
Erzähl doch mal wo liegt der Schwerpunkt der Weiterbildung? Ist man 90% der 
Zeit im SPS- Labor? oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> ...
> @
> Zotos
> Erzähl doch mal wo liegt der Schwerpunkt der Weiterbildung? Ist man 90% der
> Zeit im SPS- Labor? oder wie läuft das ab?


Das ist nun wenige Jahre her und ich habe es schon verdrängt.

Aber in meiner Erinnerung war das so das es zwei Richtungen gab, Produktionsautomatisierung für die Mechanisch vorbelasteten Teilnehmer und Prozessautomatisierung  für die Elektrotechnisch begabten. Bei der Prozessautomatisierung war SPS, Messtechnik, Antriebstechnik, Regelungstechnik, Roboter, Prozessleitsysteme und einige nicht Fachrichtungsspezifische Fächer dabei. Aber das kann man auch unter dem Link da oben nachlesen. 

Es ist nicht so das man sich nur mit der SPS auseinandersetzt die Automatisierungstechnik ist ja ein sehr großer Bereich.


----------



## DN8 (11 Dezember 2007)

Na ja das beruhigt mich ein bisschen,  außer Roboter und Prozessleitsysteme
haben wir ziemlich das gleiche Programm.
Außerdem  haben  wir  noch  mit  Mikrocontroller, KNX, und sehr viel Elektrotechnik (VDE Vorschriften, Trafos, Mot/Gen, Leistungselektronik usw)   zutun.


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2007)

DN8 schrieb:


> Na ja das beruhigt mich ein bisschen,  außer Roboter und Prozessleitsysteme
> haben wir ziemlich das gleiche Programm.
> ...



Das gleiche Programm? Das kann man doch nicht an den Fächernamen festmachen. 

Ich weis das z.B. die Energietechniker ca. die doppelte Anzahl an Stunden im Fach Antriebstechnik haben, im vergleich zu den Automatisieren. In anderen Fächern sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. Also daher denke ich nicht das man das gleich setzen kann. Die Schwerpunkte sind dann doch andere.


----------



## egger (11 Dezember 2007)

Hallo bin auch aus dem Saarland. 
Kann dir nur die MHK in Kaiserslautern empfehlen, ist das nächste in unserer Gegend.
Mache dort auch gerade eine Weiterbildung zum Techniker für Automatisierungstechnik Fachrichtung Prozessautomatisierung in Teilzeit(4 Jahre).
Lehrgang wird auch in Vollzeit angeboten (2 Jahre).
Im Saarland wirst du speziell für Automatisierungstechnik nichts finden, nur Elektrotechnik und du darfst dafür auch noch bezahlen, was in Rheinland-Pfalz nicht der Fall ist.
Weitere Schulen in unserer Nähe die Automatisierung anbieten sind in Neustadt/Weinstrasse und in Trier. 
Kommt also darauf an wo du im Saarland wohnst was näher für dich ist (Trier oder KL), Neustadt dürfte ja für keinen näher sein als KL.
Falls du noch Fragen hast kannst du sie gerne stellen, kann dir auch bei Interesse mal den Lehrplan zukommen lassen, dort sind alle Module mit den Lerninhalten und den Stundenzahlen aufgelistet.


----------



## Roos (12 Dezember 2007)

hallo ja das wäre sehr nett von dir. Wenn du willst schick mit einfach eine mail  mit dem lehrplan: j.a.roos@gmx.de

vielen dank für eure hilfe.

mfg roos


----------



## egger (16 Dezember 2007)

Ich stell den Lehrplan mal hier rein, dann kann jeder ihn sich anschauen bei Interesse.


----------

